# Uso de visa en labview



## george.manson.69 (Sep 26, 2009)

Hola todos, me he envuelto con labview me gustaria hacer algunas practicas pero, cuando hago la comunicacion entre labview y el pic, no funciona el programa de labview 8.5....ahi hay una imagen abajo para que me entiendan.
uso el virtual serial port para simular puertos pero ni asi quiere trabajr el programa, compre un cable de usb a serial para conectarlo a mi laptop, ya que pensaba que a lo mejor labview no detecta puertos viruales, entonce pense comprar el adaptor de usb a serial para hacer un perto fisico pero aun sigue saliendo ese error. no se que pasa, que sera?

sera ese l problema de que no detecta el puerto serial, o sera otra cosa del programa?

gracias


----------



## jessper (Abr 21, 2010)

chamo eso es que tenes que instalar un driver visa para que te pueda correr los modulos, eso es lo malo de la 8.5. minimo con la version 2.2 del driver te funciona orita va como por la 4. y algo XD ... espero te sirva ahhh podes buscar ese driver en la pag de ni o national instrument en una seccion que dice driver XD el unico detalle es que tenes que completar un registro pero no es nada del otro mundo.


----------



## RARB1989 (Feb 26, 2011)

george.manson.69 dijo:


> hola todos, me he envuelto con labview me gustaria hacer algunas practicas pero, cuando hago la comunicacion entre labview y el pic, no funciona el programa de labview 8.5....ahi hay una imagen abajo para que me entiendan.
> Uso el virtual serial port para simular puertos pero ni asi quiere trabajr el programa, compre un cable de usb a serial para conectarlo a mi laptop, ya que pensaba que a lo mejor labview no detecta puertos viruales, entonce pense comprar el adaptor de usb a serial para hacer un perto fisico pero aun sigue saliendo ese error. No se que pasa, que sera?
> 
> Sera ese l problema de que no detecta el puerto serial, o sera otra cosa del programa?
> ...



ami me aparece el mismo error


----------



## cal (Dic 10, 2011)

perdon pero tambien dicen que el visa se deba instalar con el NI488.2.exe la verdad no lo se pero alguien me puede decir como se instala el visa! por favor  es urjente. cal


----------



## alexchipkituno32 (Ene 8, 2012)

hola saludos a todos e estado trabajando con la tarjeta chipkit uno de digilent compatible con arduino uno y labview y e obtenido comunicación con el pic 32 que trae la tarjeta de digilent en el archivo adjunto se encuentra el diagrama de bloques gráfico de labview trabajando con las herramientas VISA este esquemático si me a funcionado para adquirir los datos solamente e tenido un inconveniente que no e podido resolver: los datos del puerto analógico que configure con el IDE de arduino los lee todos al mismo tiempo labview es el aporte que les puedo dar hasta hora, espero que le sirva este aporte, también me gustaría que me ayudaran para el desglose de la lectura de los datos en labview


----------

